# kocham cię



## Dudu678

Hi guys,

I don't know what language this is, but I've been told there is a possibility it is slavic, so I'm asking you for the translation of

_kocham sie suckzo_

if it's possible.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Monica610

Well... I think it's in polish but it consints some mistakes. It should be "kocham cię" and then it would mean "I love you". "Kocham się" means "I love myself". There's no such a word like "suckzo" but I guess that maybe it should be "suczko" and then this would mean something  like "bitchie" ... I hope that I'm wrong!


----------



## Dudu678

Thank you, really. I'm sorry for the mistakes but it's something someone told me someone said, so I understand it's been altered.

Thanks again.


----------



## Thomas1

Dudu678 said:


> Thank you, really. I'm sorry for the mistakes but it's something someone told me someone said, so I understand it's been altered.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi,

Perhaps that's a personal matter, but to me the use of the word _suczka_ sounds disparaging (in spite of the fact that the author used it in diminutive).


Tom


----------



## slowik

_Kocham cię, suczko _might mean _I love you, ho! _but as far as i know the word _ho_ means _whore_ and the word _suczka_ is more like _hottie_ or something like that (not to confuse with _suka _which is clearly a curse word when used to describe a woman). It's just that the word _ho_ is used a lot by young rap music fans in America (as far as I know) and so is the word _suczka_ which is used by polish teenagers (pretty rarely and mostly by rap music fans but it's not a rule. For example there was a very popular poppy-rap song entitled _suczki)_.

Oh, and the word _suczka_ literally translated means _a little female dog_ if you wondered


----------



## Anatoli

In Russian "сучка" (suczka) is not less offensive than "сука" (suka) be it in a diminutive form. I am sure the same applies to Polish.


----------



## Amaranta Remedios

it does indeed.


----------



## Crescent

Anatoli said:


> In Russian "сучка" (suczka) is not less offensive than "сука" (suka) be it in a diminutive form. I am sure the same applies to Polish.



En un sentido, yo diría que este diminuitivo ''суяка'' es aún más ofensivo que ''сука'', porque cuando se dice, la persona debe de ser enfadado de verdad con la que llama así. 

P.S. Anatoli: it's funny, but before you pointed it out, I didn't even realise that ''suczka'' was the equivalent of our ''сучка'' spelled out in cyrillic!   I should have guessed it, though.


----------



## Thomas1

Crescent said:


> En un sentido, yo diría que este diminuitivo ''суяка'' es aún más ofensivo que ''сука'', porque cuando se dice, la persona debe de ser enfadado de verdad con la que llama así.
> 
> P.S. Anatoli: it's funny, but before you pointed it out, I didn't even realise that ''suczka'' was the equivalent of our ''сучка'' spelled out in cyrillic!   I should have guessed it, though.


Hi Crescent, 

I'm not sure if I got you right here so please forgive me if I'm splitting hairs, but are you sure ''суяка'' has something to do with Polish "suczka"?


Tom


----------



## Anatoli

Crescent meant "су*ч*ка", of course.


----------



## Crescent

Anatoli said:


> Crescent meant "су*ч*ка", of course.



She did, indeed, Anatoli, thanks you very much.  Except for Crescent can't type properly for some reason and ends of doing silly mistakes like these by not paying enough attention to what she is doing. 
And besides - please accord me some credit! Look at how close the letters ''я'' and ''ч'' are on the keyboard! 

But my sincerest apologies, and once again- thank you Anatoli, for...erm...defending my honour.


----------



## Dudu678

Great! You've been wonderful. I really appreciate your help because you've even explained to me the nuances of it 

This forum really rocks and you too


----------

